# What Drills due you use to incorporate your Live (off) Hand into your Training?



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2007)

So what drills do you *like* to work on that incorporate your live hand (off hand) into your training and what works best for you?


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 3, 2007)

We use a form of Patty cake training he he, single stick  strike 1 then 2 then  jam/slap/grab with  left hand then repeat.  Single sinawali then jam /slap/grab. There are many others- just hard to describe here. Also  doing sumbrada drills and using the live hand to redirect , jam,  off balance.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2007)

We do alot of different drills in IRT some of these are:4 count, 6 count, 10 count with empty hand, dagger, stick, stick and dagger, long knife and dagger.  We also incorporate alot of different flow drills, crossing hands and trapping hands all designed to improve reaction speed, balance, angle training, off hand training, etc.  Alot of tool based striking, trapping and utilization of the off hands while doing so.  Lots of little things.  What does everyone else do?


----------



## jus_dann (Feb 16, 2007)

hey, i play that patty cake too!

dan


----------

